# Best Hood/Lighting Options for African Cichlids



## tcald429 (Dec 17, 2012)

Can anyone give me a little lighting advice for an african cichlid tank? I purchased a 55 gallon Top Fin (Petsmart Brand) starter kit and wish I would have done some research before this purchase. I have since ordered new aqua clear filters, as well as ebo jager heater within 2 weeks of setting up this tank, which kind of defeated the point of a "starter kit".

The top of the tank is divided down the middle, which requires two 24" hoods rather than a full 48". The kit came with these black plastic hoods that i'm not a big fan of, as the hoods have no hinged openings and require removing the whole hood (with lights) for tank access. The hoods also came equipped with the clip-in white LED lighting.

I have considered building a canopy for this tank, but am worried I will be unable to match the stain of the aquarium stand. I'm looking for some advice on the best hood/light combinations to really bring out the colors in these fish. Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I have a marineland coral light with blue moon light.you can look at them at marineland.com.thay will have the one to fit your tank.its the best light I have ever had and being a led it will last a long time and a lot cheaper to run.it has serveral good things on it.


----------



## tcald429 (Dec 17, 2012)

I am looking at, and have read good things about the BeamsWork 48" Single Bright LEDs, has anyone had any experiece with these?


----------

